# Lost: 2 yellow oars at Yarmony



## hduncan88 (May 22, 2009)

Yes, we were up shit creek without paddles today. No trolling necessary, please. 

Looking for two yellow rope wrapped, yellow, counterbalanced oars with AAA laminate on them toward the blade. Both had oar rights and black oar keepers, though I'd guess those are probably long gone too. 

Tail end of boat got sucked into the hole at Yarmony. Avoided the flip but a couple of us had a shit swim and lost the oars. Give us a ring at 970-390-1480 or 970-390-9750 if found. Forever grateful!


----------



## hduncan88 (May 22, 2009)

I guess I should also mention that a GoPro went for a swim too but doubt that will ever see the light of day again. Should be some good footage if found though!


----------



## CROE (Jul 29, 2008)

just curious, what went wrong or how did you go through? ie what would you do different about your line? thanks, and would like retrospectoscope advice at these flows.....Chet


----------



## hduncan88 (May 22, 2009)

Don't do what we did, that's for sure! Was 4,400k (ish) when we put in on Saturday. The oarsman didn't make a strong move to the left above the hole and it sucked us right in. Once he realized the mistake, he seemed to try to punch through the right lateral, which probably saved us from the flip. That and the hefty dude we had on the right side of the bow. So stay left above the hole, then move to the right after. There are some decent videos if you Google Yarmony at high water. I'm sure there is also plenty of other beta if you search on here as well.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

I hate to be a Debbie-Downer, but counterbalanced oars rarely float for more than a minute or three. That's one reason I won't run them.

Glad everyone's OK, and it sounds like you had a good fun adventure! Good luck on the oars- hopefully they'll turn up, I just wouldn't count on it.


----------

